# Ever Seen a Yellow Summer Squash Like This?



## Kelly_T (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 2 itty bitty squash that are siamese like this and they each have their own flower but share the stem. Most curious


----------



## Adam_Erickson (Sep 11, 2011)

I just pulled 2 (would have been 4) of these weird conjoined squash out of my garden just now and searched the web to see what I could learn about it. I can't say why it happened, but it doesn't look like they were just near each other and started to grow together - it looks like they started growing that way...


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Adam - I have come to believe the "twin" squash is due to an occurrence during pollination. It's not a bad thing, just something that happens during pollination that causes this. Kind of similar to twins occurring during human pregnancy.


----------



## Amber1 (May 20, 2012)

I have been finding it hard to find any information on this subject. Our garden just started producing our squash and we have found more than 6 of them like this in the last two weeks. It's mind boggling and I just wanted to make sure its not something that we can prevent.


----------



## Gail1 (May 28, 2012)

I'm right there with you, Amber. I have 3 squash plants and two of them are continously producing these twin squash. What's the deal???


----------



## Linda_J._Hoggarth (Jun 21, 2012)

I found Siamese Summar Squash in my garden yesterday. How funny and interesting!!!


----------

